# Cool new Halloween song!



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Just found a REALLY awesome song to use for Halloween shows and thought I'd share it with you. You can download it on iTunes! Just search for Clay Layton in iTunes. Check it out!


----------

